# Hasagawa Shinkai 6500 submersible review



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Hi Everyone

I thought I would put up a review of the new Hasagawa Shinkai 6500 model kit. I like making models of different subjects and have always had an interest in marine exploration and submersibles so this kit was a natural for me to buy.

There are two versions of this submersible coming out from Japan, the Hasagawa 1/72 scale one and the Bandai 1/48 scale version wth interior, crew and lights.

The Hasagawa version does not have a interior or lights but is very nicely detailled and finely modelled. It is also need gluing for its parts although I suspect they will mostly fit together quite well.

www.xenodyssey.com/downloads/ShinkaiBoxTop.jpg

The box top for the kit features a really nice artwork of the submersible diving.

www.xenodyssey.com/downloads/ShinkaiSprues.jpg
www.xenodyssey.com/downloads/ShinkaiSpruesDetail1.jpg
www.xenodyssey.com/downloads/ShinkaiSpruesDetail2.jpg

There are two main sprues of parts in white styrene plastic and a smaller sprue with the yellow parts. In addition the clear parts are on a fourth sprue.
In the close up you can see the level of detail available.

www.xenodyssey.com/downloads/ShinkaiPrinted1.jpg
www.xenodyssey.com/downloads/ShinkaiPlans1.jpg
www.xenodyssey.com/downloads/ShinkaiPlans2.jpg

You get a colour painting/operations guide, decals and detailled plans.
The plans are in Japanese but are well laid out and even a casual modeller should be able to work them out. The paint colour list is also in Japanese but lists three different modelling paints including Tamiya (which would have an explanation of their colour codes on their web site).

I bought mine from Hobbylink Japan (with a Finemolds 1.72 x-wing) and I estimate it would have cost me AUD $28 or so with postage.


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

That looks pretty cool.
-Jim


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

That looks right up my street...may have to invest in one myself.


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

Just found this link to pics of the Bandai kit....

http://www.1999.co.jp/eng/10163533


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

The Bandai kit looks really nice and I might go for one in the future. You'll like the Hasagawa kit. I'll put up a thread on making it sound you know if there are any problems with the build.

However the Bandai kit I'm am mulling over at the moment is the ISS astronaut which looks pretty incredible and also has working lights and is posable.

http://www.1999.co.jp/eng/10156406

I can just imagine doing a variant of it as Sam Carter from SG1 working on the Ori supergate...


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

I saw that figure...it looks pretty cool however I'm not sure I like the concessions they've made to make it posable...the knees and elbows resemble an action figure. I guess it might be possible to use filler to disguise these though.


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

I noticed the joints as well. Like you say, a concession to make it posable. 

Then again, there are that many large scale figures of astronauts out there. Especially non Apollo ones.


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

I thought I'd put up pictures of the finished model. Still want to add a few things like holes in the lugs and cabling for the remote arms but I need a smaller drill bit than I have at the moment.

http://www.xenodyssey.com/portfolio/Models/ShinakiDiver2.jpg
http://www.xenodyssey.com/portfolio/Models/ShinkaiFront.jpg
http://www.xenodyssey.com/portfolio/Models/ShinkaiRear.jpg
http://www.xenodyssey.com/portfolio/Models/ShinkaiTop.jpg

No, the swimmer figure does not come with the kit...


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

Nice job! Definitely on my shopping list...


----------



## starduster (Feb 12, 2006)

Those are nice looking models, I've always been fascinated watching these vehicles on the History Channel and the Science Channel on TV, I wish there was a version of an ROV simulator for a computer or video game console, it would be fun to navigate through all obstacles on ship wrecks and such. I built a 2 man deep sea research sub " Flipper " in 06 for a SSM online contest and it appeared in the 06 calendar. here is that model from the calendar, not as elaborate as these models I had fun building it from a beer can. it has 2 lights on each end of the booms and 3 lights on top of the sub, the 3 yellow boxes on the booms are supposed to be cameras, they made them as lights. Karl


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

That's a good looking submersible. really nicely detailed and lighted.

Personally I'd like to scratchbuild the Hydronaut from the movie Around the World Under the Sea. Which I've just gotten the dvd of.


----------



## starduster (Feb 12, 2006)

Thank you, yea that's a nice sub in that movie. Karl


----------



## lunadude (Oct 21, 2006)

Cool kit! Thanks for sharing your review and build.


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

I built the Bandai version. Great kit, but man I wasted my time doing the interior when you really can't see it when it's finished. The lighting is kinda cool though!


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

I'd like to do the Bandai kit. Meanwhile I have a kit of the Jiaolong chinese submersible to build from Trumpeter. Since it's 1/72 as well it can go besides the Shinkai.


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

Oh yeah, I've seen pics of that kit. It looks pretty cool....


----------

